# Fizik Carbon Rails With Bontrager Seat Post?



## Sailor (Jan 22, 2012)

I was recently in a crash during a crit and wrecked my Fizik Arione with Kium Rails. I decided that I would order a new Arione with carbon rails. After I ordered I decided to look into seat post compatibility but haven't found anything specific to my bike. I ride a 2012 Madone 4.5 and the stock seat post i have on is listed as Bontrager Carbon 20mm Offset. Is this compatible with Fizik's Carbon Railed Saddles? Anyone with experience on this? If it won't work what are your recommendations for a replacement? FYI Fizik's Rail diameter are 7x9mm. Thanks!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I believe that seatpost will only work with round rails. 

Thomson or something like that will work with your oval rails.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

you can order the 7x10 part from your trek dealer.. there is usually a seller in asia on ebay too, but long wait time for shipping. (just search 7x10 in cycling) The 7x10 will fit fizik braided rails no problem.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 22, 2012)

spdntrxi said:


> you can order the 7x10 part from your trek dealer.. there is usually a seller in asia on ebay too, but long wait time for shipping. (just search 7x10 in cycling) The 7x10 will fit fizik braided rails no problem.


Thanks for the help! Turns out Bontrager does have the necessary parts. I've ordered the "ears" for 7x10 rails at my LBS and they should be here in less than a week. If anyone else is wondering here is the link to the parts:

Bontrager: Seatpost Head Parts (Model #06096)


----------



## jobryan26 (Apr 20, 2014)

Late to the party but I have Fizik Antares R3 with braided carbon rails on my Madone 6 Series P1 and I have the those clamps on my bike. They work great but I am trying to find some in black so it matches my bike. I might end up getting them powder coated if I don't find some. I'm just a little OCD. Lol


----------

